# Gaggia Post Deleted



## Applemuncher (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone 

I posted last night asking for advice on what the best place would be to sell my Gaggia Select a Deluxe.

I was asking for advice, not selling it here but my post was removed due to restrictions.

I don't think I've understood the subtlety of the rules but is anyone able to help?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ebay, Facebook-Market-Place and Gumtree are popular sites for selling coffee related stuff.

I've sent you a PM regarding the Guidelines and TOC's.

This is not open to further discussion as the Spam/Scam gangs would make use of the details; this info isn't pulicised to protect ALL members (new or old).


----------

